# Cherry Shrimp up close



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Took some pics of my cherry shrimp, I have more, this one isn't the best but thought id post as a teaser until I post more under here  

Also go ahead and Post pics of your own shrimp! would love to see them and im sure others would to!











pic isn't blurry its just the algae on the glass!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks good. Nice quality. I can't seem to take a clear photo of my shrimps.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

latchdan said:


> Looks good. Nice quality. I can't seem to take a clear photo of my shrimps.


 if you have a macro setting on your camera? you can use that and it helps for sure. :nerd:


----------



## tunamanphd (Dec 6, 2016)

*one of mine*

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=701546&thumb=1


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

tunamanphd said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=701546&thumb=1


very pretty shrimp! is that a cherry shrimp? I've never seen one with a white line or stripe down the center of itself :nerd:


----------



## tunamanphd (Dec 6, 2016)

Yes it is . I liked the shot because he was looking right at me. Was taken with my iphone 6s


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Apparently im addicted to taking photos of my shrimp


----------



## tunamanphd (Dec 6, 2016)

You are not the only one. I do the same thing

Bump: Here is one with eggs


----------



## Turningdizzy (Apr 5, 2014)

Not a cherry but it felt like posing. Max zoom, so a bit grainy. Carbon rili hanging out.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## payluder (Feb 3, 2016)

Here is a photo of mine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Seems we have some pretty shrimp on here after all! nice pics to! 

Can you spot the shrimp?


----------



## 691175002 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Riza1990 (Aug 11, 2016)

Adult and a youngster.


----------



## MUTigers (Oct 26, 2016)

I'll play! Here's what I think is a female, a male, and a youngster!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

MUTigers said:


> I'll play! Here's what I think is a female, a male, and a youngster!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol you got the whole family chugging along!

Bump:


Riza1990 said:


> Adult and a youngster.


2nd pic is stunning!


----------



## Proof (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Turningdizzy (Apr 5, 2014)

This is Henrietta about a year ago. I named her because I could always tell her apart from the rest. She grew to be 1 3/16 inches before she passed a couple of weeks ago. Some of her daughters are showing signs that they will also grow big like her. Trust me when I say that she ruled the food dish.


----------



## Riza1990 (Aug 11, 2016)

Some new shrimplets today. Itty bitty. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

haha cute picture  speaking of pics I have to take one today -(._.-)


12/25/16 never did


----------



## Brahma04 (Jun 6, 2016)

Some have been getting really dark, like blood red and others are becoming more of a bright red. I have 3 yellows that formed off of my RCS, i'm going to try and isolate those characteristics. (having trouble loading images)


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Brahma04 said:


> Some have been getting really dark, like blood red and others are becoming more of a bright red. I have 3 yellows that formed off of my RCS, i'm going to try and isolate those characteristics. (having trouble loading images)


pretty pics, nice plants and shrimp AND fish lol


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

I need to get me some shrimp!!


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

Bad pic, but I just snapped a pic of my first ever shrimplet sighting!!!!!!


----------



## Riza1990 (Aug 11, 2016)

A few more, because why not! I'm slowly getting better at adjusting the settings on my phone's camera, able to get things a little more focused.

A lovely lady:









And few were nice enough to pose for a group shot:









Got about 40 more shrimplets zooming around now too, pretty excited!


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Wow those are great phone pics!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

holy cow very detailed photo!


----------

